# fish roe



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

anybody like roe?
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I used to but can’t find it anywhere. Yellow roe only. The guy on bizarre eats, on the food channel went to chets a while back and couldn’t get it down. This guy eats some nasty chit too.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Never could do it, like eating a fishy sac of cornmeal


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I love fresh crappie roe but haven't had it in years


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If I get constipated, roe will clean the pipes!!!!!!!!1


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

hell yeah love me some mullet roe freckled trout too


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Mingo roe?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mullet white roe. Mullet roe is the only fresh fish I can eat without it killing me. When I'd net mullet for mom, during roe season, I'd make sure I cleaned a bunch with white roe, so I could eat some fish with the family, but my niece's daughter would raid the plate before we were at the table and eat most of them. When she turned 10, she suddenly stopped. I asked why she stopped, she said " that's boy stuff, Uncle Donald( guess her mother told her)"

Am I a bad person for thinking if I had known it was that easy to get her from eating all my roe, I'd have told her sooner?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dude is right. after i ate half of what i cooked, the next morning my bm was great, just watery.
fish is right. we caught 40 mingo's on saturday and i kept the roe.
king, i thought the white was the sperm sac. i'll have to research that. first time i have heard it.
maybe it's just you fl. boys like the sperm sac?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just found this in wikipedia:
The term *soft roe* or *white roe* denotes fish milt, not fish eggs.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Never and I say Never trust a mullet roe fart!! I love yellow roe


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

only ever ate sturgeon roe. my friend like trout roe with scrambled eggs. i duuno bout that.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> just found this in wikipedia:
> The term *soft roe* or *white roe* denotes fish milt, not fish eggs.
> jack


Jack, you seriously had to check to see what white roe was? Seriously?

Y'all City slickers from Selma don't know jack about mullet...lol.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I love mullet Red roe. I mix it with an egg and fry it up. Excellant fishey taste. Dont like the white roe.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

sealark said:


> I love mullet Red roe. I mix it with an egg and fry it up. Excellant fishey taste. Dont like the white roe.


Come roe season, let me know if you want some mullet. Send the white roe to jack 😁


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Come roe season, let me know if you want some mullet. Send the white roe to jack


I would appreciate some red Roe. Thanks. You need anything I have you have my number or PM me.


----------

